# First try at a Java Moss "Tree"



## booneylander (Apr 21, 2015)

So, I just got this 40G and was setting it up, and taking down my previous planted tank - a 29G that I had been playing with. So I had made a little "arch" using Java Moss between a couple layers of plastic mesh, and it had grown quite a bit and looked nice, so I thought it would be nice to do something else interesting with the Java Moss. When I bought my "new" 40G from Kijiji (Canada's Craigslist), It came with a chunk of driftwood that looked nice, so I came up with this idea.

I apologize for the quality of the pics - bad light and I didn't realize how terrible they were until after I transferred them to my computer. Then again, I'm taking pictures with a phone, I can't expect too much. Anyway here goes:

1. I had used this plastic leaf guard gutter-mesh (from Home Depot) to sandwich my Java Moss when making an arch shape, so I took it apart, and cut a hole in the middle of the section, slightly smaller than the diameter of the driftwood around where I wanted it to sit. Then I slipped it onto the driftwood.

2. To give the mesh some shape, I wove some stainless steel wire through the plastic mesh, and looped one section over the driftwood to hold it in place. I had some stainless steel mesh kicking around, and this wire was just a strand I pulled out of the woven mesh. But you can buy SS wire at most hardware stores. Get something thick enough to keep it's shape but not so thick it's hard to manhandle.

3. Bend the steel wires until you're pretty happy with the shape, then toss your Java Moss on there. I'm sure you could make it with less than I used, but I had lots.

4. Throw another layer of plastic mesh over top of the first one and zip-tie it on. I put all the zip-tie heads on the top, that way they'll be more easily hidden by the new growth. I tried to add zipties where I have the SS wire running through and clamp onto it as well. One note, try to get your top layer of mesh lined up with the first layer, and only use zipties where your strands are lined up. If you try to ziptie around strands that aren't lined up, when you tighten them it will pull the mesh out of shape and you'll end up with gaps between layers, and your water current will move your Java Moss around, making empty voids, or if the gap is at an edge your moss will slip out and float around the tank.

5. Finished!

6. Stick her in the tank! 

In case you're wondering about my aquascape style, I was going for the "holy moly someone just gave me a container full of plants, I have no idea what anything is or how to 'scape it, I'll just throw it in the tank and deal with it all later!" look. I think I pulled it off. Also on the topic of 'scape, if you wanted to really make a nice "tree", you'll probably want to opt for a more natural looking shape of your mesh than my "chamfered rectangle". But I picked this shape because of the following reasons; the mesh was already in a rectangular shape, I wanted at least the back edge to be flat because my driftwood isn't super stable so it is leaned against the glass, I'm hoping the Java Moss will grow over the mesh enough that I'll be able to just cut it to a pleasing shape so it won't matter what it looked like, and finally; I'm lazy.

Thoughts welcomed!


----------



## SeaCur (Jan 13, 2015)

That's a pretty sweet idea, some willow moss on there would be awesome too.


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

I kind of like this, it's definitely not the same old design you see all the time.
Makes me think more exotic trees and locales.


Good luck with that.


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good. I'm excited to see what it'll look like in a few months.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I am excited to see what it looks like after growing out too. It should look like your typical shady tree when it is all said and done.


----------



## booneylander (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I'm pumped to see how it turns out, too. I'm just hoping enough of the moss grows out the bottom of the mesh to hide it properly.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

That's a fantastic idea. I bet it looks great once it grows out.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

creative!


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## booneylander (Apr 21, 2015)

Update:

Just thought I'd post a pic of the growth I've seen so far. I had been running a 20g Fluval CO2 in the tank which was way too small for 38G but surprisingly effective, and I've just upgraded to a cheap paintball setup so I'm hoping to see a bit more growth from here on in. I think the next step will be more light but one thing at a time hahaha

I've got plenty of moss popping up through the mesh, and a couple strands of baby tears that got blown around in the tank and ended up caught under the mesh. I was going to pull the baby tears out but I figured what the hey see what it looks like once it grows out maybe a bit of contrast in textures would be interesting.

My cherry shrimp seem to think hanging out on top of the tree is the place to be.

I'm happy with it so far!


----------



## goldendragon (May 8, 2015)

Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

This is going to be beautiful very soon, and it looks good now.


----------



## balenbalen (May 13, 2015)

good luck......u have done well


----------



## booneylander (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the comments! Here's another update pic of the progress so far!


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

booneylander said:


> thanks for the comments! Here's another update pic of the progress so far!


awesome job!


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Any further progress?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, I'm interested as well on progress.


----------



## booneylander (Apr 21, 2015)

Couple of pics - these were a bit ago and since then the tree has gotten way too massive - been meaning to trim it back but haven't found the time, will do soon!


----------



## cosmic_shaman (Oct 2, 2015)

WOW!! I never would've thought of a cool idea like that!
The tree looks fantastic. Are you still doing the paintball co2, or did you upgrade to something else?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Sweet growth!

PS Nice to hear from someone living in Ottawa. I lived there for two years and learned how to skate on the Rideau Canal. Miss the beaver tails and apple cider.


----------



## booneylander (Apr 21, 2015)

cosmic_shaman said:


> WOW!! I never would've thought of a cool idea like that!
> The tree looks fantastic. Are you still doing the paintball co2, or did you upgrade to something else?


So, I was running the paintball CO2, and everything was great except that I found I was going through a lot of CO2, like a 12oz canister every 2-3 weeks. Without getting too long winded, the tank valve had an issue preventing it from closing fully, and my needle valve was way too sensitive to be closing every night and re-opening every morning, so I had been leaving it on 24/7.

Then one morning I was putting on a new tank and an o-ring blew out on the tank valve. I put the valve on the "issues to fix" list and never got back to it. 

That was a couple months ago and I haven't had any real issues. Plants still grow uncontrollably. I had a bit of algae early on until I changed my light schedule. I've been keeping up with minimal Excel/Ferts dosing, feeding the fish and snails, and haven't even had to clean the tank other than to remove tons of vegetation regularly. I will say that the smaller/more delicate plants don't seem to do as well without CO2 but the strong plants didn't seem to even notice.

I'm preparing to be away for a few months now so I'm having to devise some automation for the tank, and that's got me thinking I may just upgrade again to a bigger tank and then transfer over the plants I want and can some of the more aggressive ones I don't like as much. I will have someone here to manage it for me as well, I just would like it to be as fuss-free as possible.


----------



## cosmic_shaman (Oct 2, 2015)

booneylander said:


> So, I was running the paintball CO2, and everything was great except that I found I was going through a lot of CO2, like a 12oz canister every 2-3 weeks. Without getting too long winded, the tank valve had an issue preventing it from closing fully, and my needle valve was way too sensitive to be closing every night and re-opening every morning, so I had been leaving it on 24/7.
> 
> Then one morning I was putting on a new tank and an o-ring blew out on the tank valve. I put the valve on the "issues to fix" list and never got back to it.
> 
> ...


That's good to know! I just ordered three of the Seachem products I hear a lot about. I know one of them was Excel, but the other names escape me :surprise:
I'm looking to get into CO2. I'm currently using CO2 Boost from API and Aqueon Aquarium Plant Food. It seems to give me minimal results at best, which isn't what I want lol. I've been spending a lot on plants, so naturally I want them to look their best. 

So far I have no algae. Which is good. But I also don't have much of any growth that my bad eyes can see. I did order a new light that should be here Thursday; nothing fancy yet, but I am saving up for a nice one. The one I'm getting should be better (hopefully?) than the stock bulb the tank came with. But we'll find out thursday! 

Thanks for taking the time to respond, I'm trying to learn as much as I can. I've had a tank coming up on a year, but know very little when it comes to do anything but making it look aesthetically "pretty". That scores me points with the fiancee, but that's about it. :laugh2:

Thanks again!


----------



## booneylander (Apr 21, 2015)

Another little update to this, after about 8 months of growth, the java moss had gotten so long, and blocked out so much light from the bottom layers, that there was nothing holding it to the mesh anymore, and it just slowly slid right off. I took the driftwood out, undid the zipties holding the two halves of mesh together, re-filled the mesh with java moss, and put it back in, so it's once again just getting started. I'm away until March so I'll snap some pics at that point... it should have some really good growth on it as it will be 3 months in by then.

I also started using the CO2 again because I had trimmed back a lot of plants and was wanting to encourage new growth.


----------



## Fiishman (May 20, 2015)

Are you sure that's java moss? It looks more like xmas moss.


----------

